
Boeing may reject stimulus if Treasury seeks equity stake - selimthegrim
https://thehill.com/policy/finance/489255-boeing-ceo-says-company-may-reject-stimulus-if-treasury-seeks-equity-stake
======
a3n
They say they'll reject stimulus for equity because they have "plenty of other
options."

So they shouldn't be asking for help, and shouldn't receive any. Save that
money for other companies that don't have plenty of other options.

Boeing asking for help that they don't need is the corporate equivalent of
hoarding.

(Members of Congress already contacted.)

